# show me a pics of ur sr20de engine bay



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

post some pics of ur engine.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

*Not a DE but*


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mmmmm, N/A


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

N/A SCHMEM-A. haha


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

can u post some pics..from the headers and down to the tranny.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ive got the pretty much exact same setup as nismo1997...just different color valve cover..haha. sr20det's own


----------

